# My 4 gallon nano shrimp tank with.....some lab equipment, it's not overkill, right?



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

So this was how my 4 gallon nano shrimp tank looked like back in 2009 Summer













































Sometime in 2010 I bought a Matheson dual stage gas regulators & Eheim 2213, hoped to get a CO2 system for my tank.
Didn't pay much attention to my tank, because I ran in to Motorsport.

In between 2009 till now I did a lot auto-x & track days.
I still do it, it is legal, safe, fun & taught me how to avoid accidents on the road.(Yes ICBC never teach us anything about car control skills.)




































Anyways, I restarted again earlier this year, & cleaned it up a bit earlier this month.

Sorry for the cell phone photos


















And I picked this 5lbs CO2 system today.......

On the left hand corner that's a iPhone 4 & this is my 4 gallon tank & my lab equipment.









I'm still thinking if I should use the Matheson regulators, my wife think the CO2 tank is too big already........It is not overkill right? LOL


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet! Car pics 3&4: Intergras for the win!! Wow I miss my teggie. First and best car I've ever owned.

Car pic 4: Great shot! Mid drift or spin out ?

LOL yeah your wife kinda has a point when your CO2 tank dwarfs your actual tank. What do I know though, I run a 20 steel pounder on a 13 gallon. 

Trade you another milwaukee for that Matheson? :bigsmile:


----------

